# oem amps that are worth taking at junkyard



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

long story short its impossible to interface the factory amp on 2005 acura RL

im trying to make this as cheap as possible so im considering an oem amp from ahother car at junkyard so i dont have to switch the oem bose 2ohm speakers to 4 ohm speakers 

i used an infinity amp from a 2000 something hyundai tiburon in the past and worked out great
but it has separate tweeter outputs that i dont want to run extra wires to the doors



what amps would you take and from what cars if you were at a junk yard

give me some ideas please preferably 5 channel


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

I've got the Bose amp from my '05 Maxima, tweets in the sails, thou. 
It's been sitting on my shelf since '08. Worked fine when pulled. 
No idea if it will work for your application. 
I have the wiring diagrams from the dealership, as well as the plugs.
Pay for the flat-rate box and it's yours, if interested.

28060 7Y300 looks to be the part#. 
Although, I believe the rear deck 6-1/2 subs had a small separate amp bolted to the bottom of one of them.
May not work, for you.


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

i think they did

its not for this specific application
i just wanted to know in general what are some good amps to grab while at junkyard

i ve been using kia rio factory speakers for few years now instead of oem honda speakers. much better power handling and sound and neodymium magnets these are very light speakers but handle abuse like a boss.


----------



## rslifkin (Apr 6, 2017)

First gen (93 - 98) Grand Cherokee Infinity amp is decent enough. Takes 4 channels of speaker level in, puts out 4x 30w at 2 ohm. If you can find one from a 98 5.9 Limited, it's got 6 output channels at 30w each (4 of them come from the 2 rear channel inputs). 

Not the best amp out there or overly high powered, but should be pretty cheap to find. Uses a standard 12v remote turn-on as well, so it's easy to interface with. And there are no crossovers or anything in the amp.


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

what about those pioneer subwoofer amps from lexus?
or single channel bose amps?

im mostly collecting them for factory integration since the oem ones are usually much smaller size and already have a pigtail that i can cut off to make it easier to wire up and hide it somewhere


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Thread full of cheapskate awesome, since I've had the same thought. 
There are a bunch of mid-90s cars that had individual Bose amps in the doors, but of the 8 I've pulled, only 6 worked, and none of them sound exactly the same. Wouldn't recommend them. 
Does the RL have the same great surround-sound that the TL does?


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

yea and no
its a bose 10 speaker system with acuralink etc but not identical
good sound just outdated I'm installing an indash and need a small amp to power the factory sub and probably factory 2 ohm speakers too


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

newer cars are all datalink so theres no remote turn on wire on factory blows amp
so look for small ones to power a sub or say a single channel or the "tweedlers" etc


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Some 2001-2004? Subarus Outback H6-3.0 VDC's have 200 watt 5 channel McIntosh amps. I've never heard them but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

I would say you are better off just gutting the whole thing. A simple 5-channel and some new basic speakers and a small sub will sound loads better than the factory.

Don't be afraid of the 2-Ohm load speakers, plenty of small amps can handle these.

Since I am not familiar with your factory amp in that car and you say its 10 speaker, is it 10 speaker active or passive?

I assume its front & rear 2-way, center channel, subwoofer?


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

the point is not to buy a 5 channel amp
because most of factory amps are much smaller than aftermarket. and a lot cheaper
and sometimes cars already have 4ohm speakers and a sub so having a tiny one channel amp that cost them 10-20 bucks is much easier than having a customer buying a 100watt aftermarket amp to power a 40 watt sub.

I'm asking specifically about factory amps. obviously why even suggest an aftermarket amp like its not an obvious choice captain obvious... 

the RL has:
front woofers 
front tweeters
center dash 
rear door woofers
rear trunk lid "tweedlers"
trunk lid sub
I just replaced the bose speakers with kia rio factory neodymium woofers that ate 35w rms and deck power and adding a small oem amp to power the 1ohm bose sub
did that few times before was just looking for more suggestions maybe some better amps than bazooka tube amp that is also 1 ohm stable


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Your set up sounds like my factory Escalade.........Bose and a dime a dozen........theres a youtube video where the guy explains the best way to replace them, he tells which models pack the punch .....i think.


----------

